# Pure Predator Orange Swirl



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

When they're gone, they're gone boys. This will be the last run of orange swirl. (even though it is way cool looking). If you would like one they can be gottin on the main page. Thanks. Jake.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Jake, do you make the calls? Any plans to make some in wood?


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

AZ, 

We fit,assemble,finish and hand tune every call for a quality product. At this time we are not currently making wood calls but you never know what the future holds.
Thanks


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I will be keeping an eye out for them!


----------

